# Mouth Pain



## Bullet (Sep 10, 2009)

I've got a small but very painful ulcer-type thing on my gum and below. It's only been there for a few days and hopefully it will clear up in a couple more, but is there anything I can do for pain besides cloves? They work ok but the sharp bits aren't too good for already open sores. 

Earlier this year I had a split in my gum that ended up receding all the way to the root of my tooth (one of the ones in the very front, bottom), and I'm worried that this might do the same thing. So if anyone knows of anything that can prevent gum problems, I would appreciate that. Thanks!


----------



## steelcitybrew (Sep 10, 2009)

best thing you can do is gargle with salt water, get some warm water put some salt in till it tastes strong, and gargle the shit out of it.

Ive had many cuts and those 'ulcer' things in my mouth, and ive left them and ive done the salt water bit, heals way faster using the salt

edit: i find it gets rid of the stinging too, i dunno give 'er a whirl


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Sep 10, 2009)

hate to sound mean here, but generally the body does shit to give ya a clue something is wrong. ulceration could be anything from herpes simplex a ('bout everybody gets it) to gingivitis to a decaying tooth which will lead to abscess.

natural shit is cool for ya'll, but i like ambisol. i buy it, but i'm sure it's easy to steal if that's ur bag. also, open ur phone book and call public health. generally they'll refer you to a dentist on a sliding scale. if it gets too bad goto the er. they'll also direct u where to get ur scripts filled for free.

some shit homeopathic cures help. you wanna do war w/the mosquito with lemon grass or what the fuck ever fine. me? i want fucking DDT, fuel oil, DEET and fucking KC-135's dropping defoilent and fucking non earthfriendly chemicals. but ya'll know i'm nuts.  

that's one of the things i haven't understood: why is everyone so ADAMENTLY opposed to medical care by trained professionals? hell, in a thread awhile back some of the cures i read would've had that girl's leg amputated!!! fucking nuts especially when the bills are absorbed by the government. no police check done either. UNLESS some folks are posing and not wanting to ruin their credit? hmnn..........


----------



## Bullet (Sep 12, 2009)

This is just a regular ol' canker sore. I used to get them a lot when I was a kid. They usually show up during really stressful times, or if my diet has been less than awesome. (check and check)
I'm not opposed to going to a doctor. There is a free clinic here, but I don't want to wait in line for 5 hours just for them to give me some ambesol. 
They feel much better today, by the way...



(PS-LOL @ the credit score comment!)


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Sep 13, 2009)

yeah, i get the fuckers alot too! steelcity was spot on. man, i hijack a bunch of salt from the mcd's and pack it in. fuck gotta die of something i figured iodine poisoning was more trendy than hep or whatever.

anywho, glad it's all good! btw the credit comment wasn't towards ya, but rather some other folks who probably haven't even read the thread yet! fuck i'm cynical, 'eh?!


----------



## finn (Sep 13, 2009)

When I got those, I would touch some strong astringent on it (teatree oil- don't swallow too much of this! Spit it out.) and take some nutritional supplements, and it'd be gone in the morning. Just remember when you are under physiological or mental stress, you will use up more nutrients than usual, so you should be taking more if you can. I like running around with powdered vitamin packets like emergen-C, but that's a very street medic thing to do.


----------



## Bullet (Sep 13, 2009)

Right on. They are nearly gone now. I can touch that spot with my tongue and not feel like I'm going to die. 
I've been kind of on the verge of getting sick for a few days so I've been taking an Emergen-C every day too. Those things are awesome. I always put a bunch in my pack.

IBRRHOBO- damn if little packets of shit from restaurants aren't like my favorite thing ever. They put everything in little (free) packets. Lemon juice, peanut butter, Tobasco sauce, cream cheese...hell yes.


----------



## finn (Sep 15, 2009)

With those vitamin packets, I'll usually just take half, wait a few hours and then drink the other half on the idea that I can't absorb too many vitamins at once, but if I'm on the verge of getting sick, then I don't really care about being efficient and then just down it in one go.


----------

